# Bagged Mk6 GTI/CCW smoothies. (video content)



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Enjoy. :beer: 

http://youtu.be/Tz1un89ln3s


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

f yes :beer:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Both car and video, go hard! :thumbup: 

Well done :beer:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup: love the car


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

mikebbugn said:


> Thanks guys!


 No, thank YOU! :heart:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

looks amazing :beer:


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

:beer: smooth


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> No, thank YOU! :heart:


 
:beer::beer:


----------

